# Coed Y Lan Grammar & Comprehensive School, 1895



## spooksprings (Oct 21, 2012)

*Coed Y Lan Comprehensive School, Pontypridd*

Built 1895 as a county grammar boys school. Extended 1939. Founded as a comprehensive 1973. It appears
to have closed in 1999 following a meningitis outbreak, followed by a boycott by parents at the 'insanitary 
Victoriana'. Situated on a hill with rolling views over Pontypridd and a thick woodland behind. According to 
the Wiki, it has a long list of professional graduates. Motto: Ymdrech a Lwydda ; Effort and Success.

Abandoned since around 2000 it is in a delicious paint peeling stage of deterioration. Features the original
school with new additions of a Greek style gymnasium, huge stage and a breeze block block. To avoid the
responsibility of renewing an aesthetically pleasing school, the council finds it easier and cheaper to let it rot
to the point where it is granted an immediate demolition order to the prospective client. It is currently for
sale/auction under Savill.

Some blurry shots from 2011
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21031#.UIMPrW_A_jI

You Tube before and after video
youtube.com/watch?v=Ccwt7G6Hx0c

Meningitis Outbreak At School 1999
http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/1999/feb/11/features11.g23

As I started on my survey, the site was invaded by a gang of teens! But luckily they were the right sort and 
I offered them some gym and french lessons. Mind you they could have been ghosts of the school past for I
know, never can tell what is real. They came from the new version of this school and said they would prefer
this one.





















Plaque on the new large block





Todays letter is a big W





Refrectory





I was confronted by this disfynctional oven robot in the kitchen.





Greek style gymnasium 1939.










Guaranteed rope friction burns and cold shower.










The 1939 main hall and stage. Is the show starting soon?





Victorian school





Chemistry drawers





Hi I need some Deflagrating Spoons, 4 x Bent Adaptors, a T-Piece U-Tube, and a load of Combustion Boats, don't forget the four candles.





A floating piece of paper with a sigil of death near Haloween? ...!





These bolts were the size of men, maybe they had a Frankenstein project?










Dangerous ceiling held up by splinters





Stairway to heaven? No, straight to the headmasters office.





Todays Lesson...don't arrive 10 years late for school.





The old Victorian hall





Two knobs










Ancient thermostat





The pool of melting despair





This is the last reserve of rough waxed toilet paper in the world, for John Wayne fans.

Thanks for coming on the adventure! Spooks​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Very interesting, lovely old building. And I bet none of the kids that went there at the time even realised what a nice building it was. So much better than all my schools.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2012)

great set of images from a well messed up place, thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 21, 2012)

I really liked that,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 21, 2012)

what he said ^^^^

..


----------



## AlexanderJones (Oct 21, 2012)

Cracking looking place! Great report too!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 21, 2012)

*Nice set of pics there! Ta for sharing...*


----------



## constantined (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice pictures and liked the humour especially the "fork handles"! 

C


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 21, 2012)

Enjoyed that bud


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice to see some recent shots of this place, been a while since I've been up there! Great to see it's been put up for auction now too!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 22, 2012)

That's in a right ol' state! Beautiful architecture externally. 
Loving the main hall. Fantastically composed photographs too, a pleasure to view!


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 22, 2012)

Really good post .. some excellent shots - Love the wooden science cupboard/draws.. i would have paid money for them... also have the slates been stripped or nicked?


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 31, 2012)

Place looks dangerous !! love the draw photo, looked a great explore


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 31, 2012)

Really nice photos. That may be the worst roof I've ever seen on this site. The council should hide their head in shame for what they've done to the place! The staircase photo is my favorite. The one with the ceiling caving through the middle, held up by splinters, shows just how far it's gone.


----------



## glazios (Jan 5, 2013)

Great report, Spook. Friend of mine and I have been eyeing this place from the bus station for a while. Many thanks for giving us a great taste of what we can expect.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 5, 2013)

Love them, my faves are the stairs and splinter ceiling - that will come down with a crunch!

Just seen the 2011 ones, its gone down hill pretty quickly by the look of the gym especially, love the iron gates though, could just imagine kids trudging through them to maths on a cold and wet monday morning!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 6, 2013)

Good stuff  I done this place about 12 months ago & you certainly managed different areas of it than I did


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

loving the commentary along with the photos!

L x


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 7, 2013)

Very well written report! The two places I most want to visit for UE at the moment are Wales and Belgium - lots of interesting stuff about!

Great photographs, thanks.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 15, 2013)

Very well done! Doing well considering the length of closure! I've known places
Closed for a third of the time in a worse state!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 21, 2013)

Really enjoyed this, some great shots...cheers for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)

Great humour within your report, amazing building and photos, wish my school had been more like this.


----------

